# BlueWater SuperMap!



## reelfinatical

Check out our custom *Bluewater SuperMap* @ *www.Florida-Offshore.com*

*

Bluewater Supermap* is a custom map featuring ALL of the following in ONE PLACE!!!



SST 



MODIS SST +Loops

GOES SST +Loops

AVHRR SST +Loops

3-day SST composite +Loops



Forecasts



GFS (MAV)

GFS Marine (MMG)

ETA/NAM (MET)

ETA/NAM Marine (MME)

ReefCast (The Real Thing)

Wavecast (Wavewatch III)

Tide Stations (Primary/Secondary)

Solunar Tables



Waypoint Management



8100 + Public Waypoints

Private Waypoints

User Uploadable



Satellite Imagery



MODIS Aqua chlorophyll

Current infrared image

Current visible image

Current water vapor image

MODIS true color

Current Weather Conditions



Radar

Weather buoys-with Complete output

Weather warnings

Winds

Barometric Pressure



Offshore Navigation Charts

Bathymetric Charts

Contours 10 feet, 25 feet, 100 feet, 500 feet

Lat and Long Grid

Coastal Relief Model



From Texas to Maine, SuperMap has you covered!



*

100% FREE from Florida-Offshore.Com



We are FISHING THE Florida COAST*



Sign up today for your FREE membership!!


----------



## reelfinatical

*<U>Today's Feature Spotlight:</U>*

<SPAN class=postbody><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold">REEFCAST - "The Best Offshore Forecasting tool in Decades" - NWS, Jan 08. 

http://www.florida-offshore.com/modules.php?name=ReefCast 

Reefcast is an Offshore Forecasting system. It forecasts Wind Speed, Wind Direction, Wave Height and Wave Period for any 3 mile x 3 mile area that we cover. You click on the map and we produce a 2 graphs. The top one is Wind Speed and Wind Direction, The Bottom one is Wave Height and Wave Period. 

Reefcast also comes in 3 flavors.... 
(1) ReefCast...Outlined Above... 
(2) ReefCast with Extra Wave Data...You know those days when you have multiple waves from multiple direction....we track this and call this here... 
(3) ReefCast ensemble...This shows an overview of the last 5 model runs. When the model agrees with itself (The lines are tight and on top of each other) it is VERY accurate. When the lines are spaced out....take it with a grain of salt. 

In Jan 08, ReefCast was called "The Best Offshore Forecasting tool in Decades" at a NWS conference by one of the forecasters presenting. 

<SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold">ReefCast How To: 

http://www.florida-offshore.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=69#69 

<SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold">ReefCast Testimonials: 

"Out 3 days....it is pretty rock solid!!" - Dave 

"Reefcast always seems to be more accurate than our good friends at nws (nat'l "whatever enjoy your sloppy ride" service)" - SC 

"SUPER PROGRAM!!! " - Tom 

"Try Reefcast for your offshore weather. It really works well! - Ken 

"One of the best resources is to click on the REEFCAST. Once you understand how to interpret the data, it?s the number one place to go to make the call if the sea of fair enough to poke out of the inlet to fish offshore weather wise." - WB 


<SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold">ReefCast Q & As: 

Q: How often is Reefcast updated? 
A: Reefcast updates every 6 hours. It will generally update at 4am, 10am, 4pm, and 10pm. 

Q: Can I use Reefcast to get inshore & nearshore forecasts? 
A: Reefcast is based on a deepwater model. 60ish foot or deeper. It is not made to handle shallow waters. Waves get steeper as they get in shallower water.....just like a wave rolling up on the beach.... Reefcast is meant to be a Deepwater Model. It does not take into account the depth of the water in its predictions. 

Q: Have you guys found Reefcast to be pretty accurate? 
A: Yes. If Reefcast has been consistent, then you can feel very confident in its forecast. 

Q: How does 5' every 10 seconds feel? Just checking out the forecast.... 
A: Just a swell for the most part. Anything over 9 is swell. 

Q: What is Reefcast Ensemble? 
A: The Ensemble Reefcast is made to address unstable patterns. What it does is show the last 5 models runs over top of each other so you can see how "Stable" the model has been for that area and that day.


----------



## Wharf Rat

So, when will all this info be pertinent to us Gulf of Mexico fisher folk?


----------



## reelfinatical

Everything there, including Reefcast,includes the Gulf Coast andAtlantic side = ALL of FL is represented. Suggestions and feedback are always welcome... what would you like to see?


----------



## Wharf Rat

> *reelfinatical (3/19/2008)*Everything there, including Reefcast,includes the Gulf Coast andAtlantic side = ALL of FL is represented. Suggestions and feedback are always welcome... what would you like to see?




Ahhhh, I didn't see the drop down for changing from east to west. It was just defaulting to west for me. Gotcha! I'll check it out.


----------



## Horse in around

Dave,

This is a great site! Lots to learn and figure out. 

Thanks for all your work.:clap

Wayne


----------



## JoeZ

Amanda,

That stuff's awesome. Keep it up.


----------



## Radiater

This is a great resource you have. I would however, like to see more oil rigs added to it, so we go to the west we can incorporate that into our game plan.


----------



## reelfinatical

> *Radiater (4/1/2008)*This is a great resource you have. I would however, like to see more oil rigs added to it, so we go to the west we can incorporate that into our game plan.


Give me some numbers and I will put them into the map tonight...


----------



## Radiater

Now that's service, but... 

I'm out of town. Let me look on the internet and see what I can find. I'll PM youwhen I find something.


----------



## reelfinatical

*This is especiallyfor those of you looking for downloadable and uploadable GPS Waypoints (GPX files):*<DIV align=left><P class=style11>*Bluewater SuperMap Waypoint Management System :*



*Complete Waypoint Management System for uploading YOUR PRIVATE waypoints to create your own Custom SST Charts. Ever wondered where that Temp Break really was compared to YOUR waypoint? Upload your numbers and create your OWN PRIVATE SST Chart. You can also Download our FREE8100+ waypoints. Add, Edit, Delete, Select Icon and Select Category for Display are all included. The ability to add YOUR waypoints on our charts make SuperMap the state of the art in SST Charts. *



*( Note: SuperMap was built for High Speed.. it runs best in IE7 & Mozilla Firefox..don't attempt it in AOL or older versions of IE - - lol.. I personally use FireFox and nothing ever takes over 3-4 seconds to fully load. )*</DIV>


----------



## reelfinatical

*Just want to give an update:

*

Couple of NEW SuperMap "Goodies" for everyone in the works



We have a NEW User interface. Top Tabs, Bottom Tabs and a Floating Panel that you can move around to display the Thumbs.



Starting in the next day or so....We will be displaying Multiple Shots per day. We have always displayed the latest data for X spot as is....but now we will display each timed shot so that we get Multiple shots per day and you can view each shot as the day progresses.



We will keep working on it till it is PERFECT! and as BADASS as I can make it! - Capt_Dave



*PS - The map has gotten faster & the site is growing... if you haven't been on lately, you should really see it now..!*


----------



## reelfinatical

I'm gonna put this here in the Bluewater Supermap forum so I do not derail anyone else's post. This is for the crowd who thinks just because our Supermap is free that it must not be reliable or accurate as the yearly subscription sites or others... Guess Again. 



There are a lot of "pretty pictures" out there. Many of the sites out there use JavaScript mouse over with an image. At the corners, the info is "OK" ... but in the middle of the image it is so far off. It is impossible to be accurate using this technology. (You always know you are looking at one of these images if the temps change as you roll the mouse.)



Our setup is based on a GIS system.



(To find out what GIS is...look here: http://www.gis.com/whatisgis/ )



What you see in Supermap are visual representations of database information. For the folks that are not used to this....lets talk about a spread sheet with Lat, Long, Temp. What GIS does in geo-reference the Temp data (or current or Clor or whatever layer you have open) to this specific Lat and Long. That is why when you mouse over one of our SSTs you have to stop and wait a second for it to display the temp. It is calling a database for that specific lat and long and then displaying it. *That is why it is SOOO much more accurate than anything most folks have ever seen.* It takes into account things like the curvature of the earth and things like projection of the data (Think flat maps and a round earth) It is a better mousetrap. We offer all this data + much more Free of Charge.


----------



## Reel Alimony

This stuff appears to be inaccessible.. I logged on created a user account and could not view charts.. a web opage came up asking for a $1.00 and a paypal link.. certainly not 100% freee.. could not even view it to see the merits.. also I followed the the links to the Alabama forum and the site is pretty much dead, could not even set up a user account.. I kept entering my info and then the security code would come up.. it would never accept the code I entered..which is what I saw


----------



## reelfinatical

Check it later today- Dave was working onit earlier - he was taking itout of"BETA Stage" & updating everything for its FULL RELEASE.. itwill befully functioning tonight. 

1- If it is STILLnot working, my question toyou is: Are you using IE 7 or the latest Mozilla Firefox? Those are the only 2 browsers SuperMap is supported by. 

2-Thereare no such DONATIONS- I'm not sure what happened there...Why don't you point me to the "$1.00 donations" & I will try to figure out what's going on.I don't see it.I can FULLY assure you we have NEVER asked for donations of any sort.

3- Every state is part of the SST-Offshore.com network. The ONLY states that have been fully built and IN OPERATION are Florida, South Carolina, & North Carolina. The others are a work in progress. We just started all this in March, so pleasegive Capt Dave Tilley time to create the other statesites (this is exactly why Alabama-Offshore.com & the others appear "dead" at the moment).


----------



## reelfinatical

Did you click on Sea View Premium Access & / or MapsUnique instead of clicking on the "Proceed to Map" button at the bottom?? On the firsttwo links I do see $1 listed there... Those two are subscription ADD ONS for SuperMap - - not yet ready for purchase, but giveus a fewhours to get it setup.

Bluewater SuperMap is and always will be100% FREE.It includesvery high quality data.

SeaView PREMIUM Access ADD-ON option to SuperMap will be $200 a year = Itsfora really seriousfishermanwho wants EXTRA data: sub-surface temps,plankton density, sea surface height,& ocean current readings. This data is also from www.oceani.com ...

MapsUnique ADD-ON option to SuperMap will be $50 = It gives you GPS numbers from www.MapsUnique.com. This is not even beneficial toFL at the moment. It'sfor anyoneplanning on fishing NC, SC, orSavannah.


----------



## koilane

Was curious if the site was up and running, I was trying to register today and kept getting the "page can not be displayed"

Something else that would be helpful to add is a "forgot your password"

I already have an account, but have had no success logging in, I am guessing that I am using an incorrect pass word

Looking forward to logging on and using all the great info you provide


----------



## Lil' Scout

I've not been able to get on that site for a while. I get a page saying my IP is being blocked. I traded emails with the admin a few timeswith the "blocked message page". That was a couple of weeks ago. He said he would fix it, but no joy.


----------



## reelfinatical

> *koilane (6/19/2008)*Was curious if the site was up and running, I was trying to register today and kept getting the "page can not be displayed"
> 
> 
> 
> Something else that would be helpful to add is a "forgot your password"
> 
> 
> 
> I already have an account, but have had no success logging in, I am guessing that I am using an incorrect pass word
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to logging on and using all the great info you provide




The site is up & working great. What is your username? I will investigate & see what's going on...


----------



## reelfinatical

> *Lil' Scout (6/19/2008)*I've not been able to get on that site for a while. I get a page saying my IP is being blocked. I traded emails with the admin a few times with the "blocked message page". That was a couple of weeks ago. He said he would fix it, but no joy.




Did you email me or Dave?? I work on the FL site only, so I can get minor things like that done faster than him. I can unblock you right now - Do you know your IP number? If not don't sweat it - send me your username & I'll find you & have you permanently safe from being blocked again. We keep tight security to prevent knuckleheads & spammers from getting in.


----------



## Lil' Scout

I traded emails with Dave a couple of time. I'll PM you the IP. Thanx


----------



## reelfinatical

I'm attaching 2 important & informational PDFs to this post.... They are:

(1) _What makes Bluewater SuperMap Different?_ T<SPAN class=postbody>here*IS* a difference between Bluewater Supermap and many online ?SST Providers?. To really understand the difference you have to understand the tech that drives these systems. (...thisupsets some ofthe "big honchos" in the biz, so I try not to step on any toes but...it's so much better than whatmost folks are used to that it's hard not to shout it from the roof. )

(2)_ Fish Finding From SpaceHandbook_ ~ this 24-pager explains HOW to use charts to find fish.

see attachments below.


----------

